# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ZALMAN RESERATOR XT

## p_stama

Ζητειται για αγορα η υδροψυξη της zalman reserator xt .

Eyxaristv.

----------

